# Arrow Clearance - Powder Check



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

How about lipstick?


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Lipstick will work and I have used it also Baby powder seemed to work better than talcom powder just seems to leave more on the arrow and I did not get the same white cloud when you shoot the arrow.

I had some old Schol foot powder spray which I used just for archery for years. Most of the modern footsprays don't contain powder they are just a spray and don't dry to a white powder. I know I trie

So if you can find some and I have not looks its powder foot spray you want.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys.

I'll start rummaging in the wifes make up.

Any particular shade :wink:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

If your using your wifes make up... then foundation powder may work.

I meant on the arrows Deanukey:


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Well the lipstick did the trick.

It showed a slight contact of the shaft on the side prong of the rest.

tried a lighter point in case the arrow was too whippy then thought centre shot and tried a few things but it came down to bow grip (as usual)

using more thumb pad when gripping the bow saw them fly nice and straight without contact.

I'll probably try a slightly shorter arrow as well just to make sure (28.5" DL and 29.25" shafts, measured nock throat to end of shaft)

Any comments on arrow length anyone? The longer arrows have always seemed to work well for me.

Dean


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*How about toothpaste*

I wouldn't get the wife mad, just use some toothpaste to see the trails left by your rest.


----------



## stonecold_1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

DLJ said:


> Well the lipstick did the trick.
> 
> It showed a slight contact of the shaft on the side prong of the rest.
> 
> ...



Me to I only draw 27" but my arrows are 28.5" - tried shorter ones but I'm sure they dont fly as well !


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

DLJ said:


> Well the lipstick did the trick.
> 
> It showed a slight contact of the shaft on the side prong of the rest.
> 
> ...


I guess your using your NAP 750 ??? I never could get good clearance on this style of rest.

Arrow length never came into it with me, I shoot for many years with fingers and overdraws and too this day like arrows about 1/2-1 inch longer than were the rest is.

If you are putting more thumb in the bow are you knowing torquing the handle to get clearance???

Smaller vanes or lower profile vanes may be a better solution.

Or try a different rest.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Limey said:


> I guess your using your NAP 750 ???


Yep, switched from the PlungerRest cos the Quickspins had bad contact on the flipper arm. enough to smudge the writing on the vane. Thought the 750 would do the trick as it's shooting through the prongs rather than trying to knock the flipper arm out of the way.

Never had a problem with using a PlungerRest before so maybe it was just my seriously bad form after so long off the bow.



Limey said:


> If you are putting more thumb in the bow are you knowing torquing the handle to get clearance???


I think putting more thumb pad on reduced the torque. I'm still getting used to the Mathews inline grip after years shooting the wooden grips. My grip was fairly palmy with the wooden grip but I've found that I need to be more precise with hand placement with the inline grip.

Maybe it's time to try the PlungerRest again now that I'm more used to the bow and I have the beginnings of a consistent draw cycle and release. 

Dean


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

DLJ said:


> Yep, switched from the PlungerRest cos the Quickspins had bad contact on the flipper arm. enough to smudge the writing on the vane. Thought the 750 would do the trick as it's shooting through the prongs rather than trying to knock the flipper arm out of the way.
> 
> Never had a problem with using a PlungerRest before so maybe it was just my seriously bad form after so long off the bow.
> 
> ...


I see I typed some great grammer must be this Japanese keyboard as it does not speak Englishpukey:

Have a go with the plungerest, contact is very likely but the flipper is so light and will move out of the way.

Regarding torgue then may be you were torgueing the grip before the changes. Rub some baby oil or baby powder on your hand and shoot a few arrows, this will remove friction in the hand and show up any torque.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Limey said:


> I see I typed some great grammer must be this Japanese keyboard as it does not speak Englishpukey:


I call it typelexia 



Limey said:


> Have a go with the plungerest, contact is very likely but the flipper is so light and will move out of the way.


Yeah I like the PlungerRest but dunno if I can face resetting the bow yet again. May wait until my vapor trail strings arrive.



Limey said:


> Regarding torgue then may be you were torgueing the grip before the changes. Rub some baby oil or baby powder on your hand and shoot a few arrows, this will remove friction in the hand and show up any torque.


yeah, good idea. I guess it works well with the inline grips.

anyway back to work, darn clients and their contracted deadlines 

Dean


----------

